# Lichthöfe in AOC C32G1



## Sinfin (9. Dezember 2018)

*Lichthöfe in AOC C32G1*

Hallo,

ich habe mir gestern den Gaming-Monitor AOC C32GW1 (AOC Gaming C32G1 80 cm Curved Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer) gekauft. Leider habe ich schon beim 1. starten von GTA V ein böses Erwachen gehabt: Massive Lichthöfe, wie an den angefügten Bildern zu sehen. Seltsamerweise sind diese aber praktisch nicht mehr da, wenn beim Ladebildschirm die leicht bekleidete Dame ins Spiel kommt. Und das, obwohl der (äußere) Rand des Bildschirms ja weiterhin schwarz bleibt. 
Auf dem normalen Desktop und vollkommen schwarzem Wallpaper sehe ich die Lichthöfe ebenso, wenngleich nicht so sehr wie in den Bildern.  Ist dies ein "normales" Verhalten? Ich habe schon des öfteren gehört, dass Monitore im Budget-Segment, zu welchem ich meinen AOC ebenso zähle, oft mit solchen Lichthöfen zu kämpfen haben. Ich frage mich nur, inwiefern ich das letzten Endes "verschmerzen" muss...oder das Panel doch zu schlecht ist und ich deswegen umtauschen sollte. 

Dankeschön für eure Antworten!

LG


----------



## IICARUS (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: LichthÃ¶fe in AOC C32G1*

Hat mit dem Budget-Segment nichts zu tun, Lichthöfe wird es bei jedem IPS-Panel geben.
Hat sogar mein UHD Fernseher mit VA-Panel. Nur nicht so stark ausgeprägt wie bei dir.

Mein Dell was zur Zeit immer noch an die 1099 Euro kostet hat auch welche, aber nur leicht am Rand entlang über die vier Ecken und gehen aber nicht weit rein(ca. 5-15mm).


----------



## Sinfin (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: LichthÃ¶fe in AOC C32G1*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Also das heißt kurzum: Ich muss damit leben. Vielleicht würde ein Austausch Besserung bringen...oder noch ausgeprägtere Lichthöfe. Scheint ja eine echte Lotterie zu sein :-/


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Lichthöfe in AOC C32G1*

Wo hast Du den Monitor gekauft?

Laut Fernabsatzgesetz hast Du 14 Tage Zeit zum Tausch bei Internetkauf.


----------



## Sinfin (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: LichthÃ¶fe in AOC C32G1*

Nein, leider war ich dumm genug ihm im Media Markt zu kaufen  Aber selbst wenn der Markt ihn umtauschen würde besteht am Ende die Gefahr, dass das neue Panel noch schlechter ist als mein jetziges...


----------



## Ray2015 (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Lichthöfe in AOC C32G1*

So lange umtauschen bis es passt und die Hersteller lernen, dass sie keinen Schrott verkaufen sollen. Ich musste meinen Monitor drei mal umtauschen.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: LichthÃ¶fe in AOC C32G1*



Sinfin schrieb:


> Nein, leider war ich dumm genug ihm im Media Markt zu kaufen  Aber selbst wenn der Markt ihn umtauschen würde besteht am Ende die Gefahr, dass das neue Panel noch schlechter ist als mein jetziges...


Schau mal, Mediamarkt wirbt sogar damit: Media-Markt-Umtausch: Geld zurueck – Darauf muesst ihr achten – GIGA
Mir ist da auch sogar was mit 30 Tage bekannt, soll aber laut dem Artikel je nach Markt nur auf 14 Tage beschränken.
Es geht hier um eine freiwillige Rücknahme auch im Geschäft vor Ort.

Versuche es daher mal einfach.


----------



## Sinfin (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: LichthÃ¶fe in AOC C32G1*

Haha, den Artikel habe ich letzte Nacht ebenfalls schon gelesen  Trotzdem vielen Dank 
Ich werde die Woche noch einmal hingehen und mein Glück versuchen. Mal sehen, wie weit sie mir entgegenkommen können. Und das nächste mal doch lieber Amazon und Co


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: LichthÃ¶fe in AOC C32G1*



Sinfin schrieb:


> Und das nächste mal doch lieber Amazon und Co


 Da treiben sich noch viel windigere Typen rum und die sind ruck-zuck mal vom Markt verschwunden.
Da muß man auch genau hinsehen, wer nun wirklich liefert.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: LichthÃ¶fe in AOC C32G1*

Die großen Preisfragen sind ja:
- Sehen die Lichthöfe in echt genauso schlimm aus wie auf dem Foto?
- Sehen die Lichthofe nur in Schwarz so schlimm aus oder auch in Farbbildern?


----------



## 0ssi (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: LichthÃ¶fe in AOC C32G1*

Willkommen im Jahr 2018 wo Hersteller zu blöd sind die LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung so zu verbauen, dass sie den Bildschirm gleichmäßig ausleuchtet. Liegt wohl an der Biegung.


----------



## Parabellum08 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: LichthÃ¶fe in AOC C32G1*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Die großen Preisfragen sind ja:
> - Sehen die Lichthöfe in echt genauso schlimm aus wie auf dem Foto?
> - Sehen die Lichthofe nur in Schwarz so schlimm aus oder auch in Farbbildern?



Also ich behaupte mal , die sind so schlimm ,
denn mein  AOC Agon AG322QCX, 31.5 hatte noch viel schlimmere (er war durchgehend bis auf einen schmalen Streifen in der Mitte gut "erleuchtet") .
Somit war von einem fantastischen Schwarzwert keine Rede mehr .
Es war so heftig das sogar der Desktop unterschiedlich ausgeleuchtet war .
Hatte ihn nur behalten , weil er keinen Pixelfehler aufwies und es beim Tausch noch scklimmer hätte kommen können .
Nun ist er nach einem Jahr defekt und ich kann den "hervorragenden" Service von AOC geniessen .


----------



## IICARUS (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: LichthÃ¶fe in AOC C32G1*

Meiner ist auch gekrümmt und hat dennoch nur geringe Lichthöfe.


----------



## 0ssi (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Lichthöfe in AOC C32G1*

Bei mir auch nur gering aber liegt eindeutig am fehlender technischen Know How der Hersteller ... das hätte sich früher niemand getraut weil da holten sich potenzielle Käufer ihre Infos aus zuverlässigen Testmagazinen.
Heute gibt es fast nur noch Möchtegern Reviews mit vom Hersteller gesponserten Produkten ohne jegliche Kritik. Da wird Alles schöngeredet und am Ende sitzen wir Alle vor LCD Schrott mit schlechter Bildqualität.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Lichthöfe in AOC C32G1*

Backlightbleeding hast du bei jedem LCD, egal welcher Hersteller und welche Hintergrundbeleuchtung.


----------



## Ray2015 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Lichthöfe in AOC C32G1*

Ich würde so lange umtauschen bis ich einen akzeptablen Monitor hätte. Und mir wäre es scheiß egal wie viel Verlust der Hersteller dadurch macht. Sollte eigentlich jeder so machen bis die es mal kapieren und eine vernünftige Qualitätsprüfung in ihre Produktion einbauen. Da interessiert mich auch nicht ob Backlight-Bleeding von der Garantie ausgeschlossen ist. 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht regelt.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Lichthöfe in AOC C32G1*

Habe hier schon schlimme Fälle gesehen aber bei mir ist das bisschen zum Glück mit normaleren Anwendungen nicht erkennbar.
Sehe es nur ein wenig was  wenn ich den Rechner herunterfahre und der Rechner ausgeht bis der Monitor in den Standby Modus umschaltet und das selbst eher auch nur wenn es im Zimmer dunkel ist.


----------



## 0ssi (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Lichthöfe in AOC C32G1*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Backlightbleeding hast du bei jedem LCD, egal welcher Hersteller und welche Hintergrundbeleuchtung.


Backlight Bleeding ist eigentlich Clouding und das ist in der Tat ein negativer Nebeneffekt der LCD Technik, besonders bei VA aber das hat nichts mit einer ungleichmäßig verbauten Hintergrundbeleuchtung zu tun.
Man sieht auf den Bildern eindeutig, dass es über das gesamte Bild verteilt ist (hat meine Billig VA Gurke auch) während echtes Clouding aka Backlight Bleeding normalerweise nur in bestimmtem Bereichen auftritt.
Die Frage ist ob wirklich jeder Hersteller seine Monitore selbst zusammenbaut und es qualitative Unterschiede gibt oder ob Alles aus einer Fertigung kommt und somit baugleichen Modelle genauso schlecht sind !?


----------



## JoM79 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Lichthöfe in AOC C32G1*

Clouding entsteht durch backlightbleeding.
Bei LCDs scheint immer etwas, also immer backlightbleeding.
Das hat auch nichts mit einer ungleichmässig verbauten Beleuchtung zu tun.


----------



## 0ssi (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Lichthöfe in AOC C32G1*

Wenn Clouding durch Backlight Bleeding entsteht wodurch entsteht dann das Backlightbleeding auf Bild 1 des TE wenn nicht durch eine ungleichmäßig verbaute Hintergrundbeleuchtung ?


----------



## IICARUS (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Lichthöfe in AOC C32G1*

Selbst mein UHD Samsung Fernseher mit VA hat was davon.
Aber nur leicht sichtbar wenn man darauf achtet mit schwarze Balken oben und unten.


----------



## 0ssi (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Lichthöfe in AOC C32G1*

Hat der Direct oder Edge LED ? Bei den flachen Edge gibt es immer etwas "Flashlights". Liegt also auch an der LED Beleuchtung und der flachen Bauweise.
Clouding ist wie der Name schon sagt eine irgendwo auf dem Panel auftretende Wolkenähnliche Aufhellung die wohl bei der Panelproduktion entsteht !?


----------



## JoM79 (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Lichthöfe in AOC C32G1*



0ssi schrieb:


> Backlight Bleeding ist eigentlich Clouding und das ist in der Tat ein negativer Nebeneffekt der LCD Technik, besonders bei VA aber das hat nichts mit einer ungleichmäßig verbauten Hintergrundbeleuchtung zu tun.
> Man sieht auf den Bildern eindeutig, dass es über das gesamte Bild verteilt ist (hat meine Billig VA Gurke auch) während echtes Clouding aka Backlight Bleeding normalerweise nur in bestimmtem Bereichen auftritt.





0ssi schrieb:


> Clouding ist wie der Name schon sagt eine irgendwo auf dem Panel auftretende Wolkenähnliche Aufhellung die wohl bei der Panelproduktion entsteht !?



Ja was denn nun? 
Ich denke Clouding ist backlightbleeding, jetzt entsteht es auf einmal durch die Panelproduktion?


----------



## IICARUS (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Lichthöfe in AOC C32G1*



0ssi schrieb:


> Hat der Direct oder Edge LED ? Bei den flachen Edge gibt es immer etwas "Flashlights". Liegt also auch an der LED Beleuchtung und der flachen Bauweise.
> Clouding ist wie der Name schon sagt eine irgendwo auf dem Panel auftretende Wolkenähnliche Aufhellung die wohl bei der Panelproduktion entsteht !?


Keine Ahnung und ist auch schwer raus zu finden.
Ist ein Samsung UE55JU6050 Fernseher.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Lichthöfe in AOC C32G1*

LAut Geizhals Edge.


----------



## 0ssi (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Lichthöfe in AOC C32G1*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja was denn nun? Ich denke Clouding ist backlightbleeding, jetzt entsteht es auf einmal durch die Panelproduktion?


Korrekt, der eigentliche Begriff ist Clouding. Der Begriff Backlightbleeding kam erst später auf. Vermutlich bleeding weil auf IPS orange/rötlich ? Bei Monitoren wegen schlechterer Qualität deutlich ausgeprägter.
Ob die Ursache dafür bereits im Panel selbst liegt oder erst beim hinzufügen der Hintergrundbeleuchtung entsteht kann ich nicht genau sagen aber wenn der Abstand zwischen Panel und Backlight nicht perfekt ist
dann kommt es zu Clouding. Druck und Wärmeentwicklung spielen sicher auch eine Rolle. Im Prinzip hängt Alles zusammen denn ein ungleichmäßiges Backlight erzeugt Clouding, Backlightbleeding und Lichthöfe.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Lichthöfe in AOC C32G1*

Lichthöfe sind clouding.
Und bei IPS sind das eher, ich zitiere HisN, gelbe Pissecken.


----------

